# P0299 Again....



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had this code popping up forever now. My car is a 2011 1.4l lt with RS Package, 110k miles so it off warranty. 

After some heavy reading through the forums I determined it to be an issue with the failed check valve in the intake. Fixed it with XR's V1 kit. Problem finally disappeared....for two days. Now it came back on and I have no idea what else to do. Time for a new turbo?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@Robby @XtremeRevolution


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I was helping him with this earlier via PM. I think he has some boost leaks to address.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I was helping him with this earlier via PM. I think he has some boost leaks to address.


Yea. Looking at everything you instructed me to inspect I don't see anything that stands out. I'm going to get a boost leak tester.

If it's the wastegate, could that be replaced with bnr's? I see some saying is a simple swap, others say I'd have to replace the entire turbo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CrimzonBlur said:


> Yea. Looking at everything you instructed me to inspect I don't see anything that stands out. I'm going to get a boost leak tester.
> 
> If it's the wastegate, could that be replaced with bnr's? I see some saying is a simple swap, others say I'd have to replace the entire turbo.


If it's the wastegate itself, you need a new turbo. If it's the wastegate actuator, BNR's would fix it.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> CrimzonBlur said:
> 
> 
> > Yea. Looking at everything you instructed me to inspect I don't see anything that stands out. I'm going to get a boost leak tester.
> ...


Would it help determine what's going on if the code disappeared today for a while and the car felt like it had all of its power again? But the this evening the CEL came back on with the same code?


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking at the torque app, I can now see the boost guage it provides. What's the average vacuum / boost? The lowest the guage went was close to 19 vacuum. I didn't push the car very hard, but I got on the throttle like I was passing someone on the highway and it didn't go above 8 psi in to boost.


----------



## TxMidLifeDad (Mar 16, 2018)

I am in the same boat as the OP. Can someone give me some help as to what to check for boost leaks?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

TxMidLifeDad said:


> I am in the same boat as the OP. Can someone give me some help as to what to check for boost leaks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


buying one of ExtremeRevolution's boost leak tester would show you where the leaks are at. Hook it up, spray soapy water around and look for bubbles.


----------



## TxMidLifeDad (Mar 16, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> buying one of ExtremeRevolution's boost leak tester would show you where the leaks are at. Hook it up, spray soapy water around and look for bubbles.


I was hoping to do a visual inspection first.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

eddiefromcali said:


> buying one of ExtremeRevolution's boost leak tester would show you where the leaks are at. Hook it up, spray soapy water around and look for bubbles.





TxMidLifeDad said:


> I was hoping to do a visual inspection first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


This is the tried and true leak detection test used in many industries that need to have zero leaks. It is a visual test.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

TxMidLifeDad said:


> I was hoping to do a visual inspection first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


if the valve cover is new and the intake manifold has the check valve inside, then you might have a leak somewhere. The tester will help you find it.


----------



## TxMidLifeDad (Mar 16, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> buying one of ExtremeRevolution's boost leak tester would show you where the leaks are at. Hook it up, spray soapy water around and look for bubbles.


How do I find info on his leak tester? Like how much it cost? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TxMidLifeDad said:


> How do I find info on his leak tester? Like how much it cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


[h=1]Cruze/Sonic 1.4L Turbo LUV/LUJ Boost Leak Testing Kits[/h]


----------

